# Potential New WR Cobia



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 22, 2010)

From IGFA's Facebook page:

A potential new cobia record just came in to the IGFA in the 50-lb line class category! Capt. Jimbo Thomas had been scoping the buoys of Government Cut in Miami, Florida, USA, for days with his brother Rick on their charter Thomas Flyer. “We kept seeing this monster cobia at the buoys and got a bunch of 40 pounders on the lines,” but the big one evaded the Thomas brothers until this past Friday, April 16, 2010. Out fishing for bait before the morning’s first charter trip, but with a big rod waiting ready just in case the giant showed, the brothers spotted the fish waiting by the buoy. Rick threw the bait, and the battle was on! 

“The crazy thing is that if we had come up on the cobia while we were fishing during a charter, it might not have counted for a record because sometimes more than one charter client will put their hands on the rods.” According to IGFA world record rules, no one but the angler may touch the rod, reel, or line from the time a fish strikes or takes the bait or lure, until the fish is either landed or released. 

Weighing in at 121.2 lbs, Rick’s cobia challenges the previous cobia record set at 116.5 lbs in June 2006 by Billy Ray Lucas, Jr., of Wilson, North Carolina, USA.


----------



## bird_dawg (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a stud! Would've loved to fight that dude.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Ma?  Get a 50# bag of corn meal and heat up the biggest skillet you can find.


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2010)

wow....... good steaks.........


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 22, 2010)

DUDE, thats a big Cobe...


----------



## gogzhero1 (Apr 22, 2010)

...........waiting for them to show up at the broad river.....


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 22, 2010)

beast!! pork chop of the sea!


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 22, 2010)

What a monster.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow.  That is a massive Cobia.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 22, 2010)

brute for sure.  jeff notice the shot placement with the gaff.  look familiar?


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 22, 2010)

Def. Beast!!!Watched a guy from Ga. hook up with one 35/40 pounds on 8 pound line and a pompano jig on the St. Andrews pier last year.............20+ minutes fight had her on her side and the"local"dude with the drop net cost him the fish.....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Thats a HugeUn!!


----------



## PaulD (Apr 23, 2010)

Holy Brown Bomber, Batman!!!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 23, 2010)

That Mister Brown Suit shops at the BIG and TALL store! L>


----------



## parkerman (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a beast of a Cobia!


----------



## fishinknots (Apr 23, 2010)

That's a whale....


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 25, 2010)

I gotta stupid question...i just watched a show on Monster Fish. They were fishing Pensacola bay and they kept saying the Florida record was 120 some odd pounds, so is this fish a "line class" record or state record?

By the way Mech, the guys were catching those things and just tossing em back like they were nothing, kinda made me sick .


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 25, 2010)

The article says it was a 50 # line class world record.

Capt. Brian, that gaff placement does look familiar!


----------



## spurandrack (Apr 27, 2010)

*a monster Ling!*

You would give your boys to try and catch that fish from a pier.

Largest I've ever seen slung over a pier rail was #85 at the old Navarre Pier.

Congrats!


----------

